# Xin kinh nghiệm để cai thuốc lá hiệu quả?



## Strawberry (30 Tháng mười 2018)

Bố em năm nay 60 tuổi, hiện tại nghiện thuốc lá khá là nặng, 1 ngày hút hết 1 bao có khi nhiều hơn. Cả nhà cũng động viên bố bỏ thuốc rất nhiều, nhưng bố không có quyết tâm nên không bỏ được. Giờ có tuổi rồi, sức khỏe đi xuống, lúc nào cũng ho khù khụ mà không ai nói được  Các chị có cách nào hiệu quả để bố có thể cai thuốc được không ạ?


----------



## yeuvoivang (31 Tháng mười 2018)

Bạn nên nói với bố để bố hiểu rõ hơn về tác hại của thuốc lá: 
► Có gần 7000 chất độc trong đó có gần 69 chất gây ung thư đặc biệt là nicotine
► Không gây ra hậu quả tức thì, hút thuốc lá gây các bệnh đường về phổi, tim mạch, dạ dày, gan và não bộ,...
► Là nguyên nhân sâu xa của việc nam giới giảm tinh trùng đột ngột gây hiện tượng vô sinh. 
► Trẻ em bị còi xương, suy dinh dưỡng, trí tuệ thuyên giảm, tăng tỷ lệ thai chết lưu, sinh non ở trẻ sơ sinh…
► Ô nhiễm môi trường, ảnh hưởng sức khỏe của những người xung quanh
► Gánh nặng kinh tế cho gia đình và người thân 
Nhiều người hay chủ quan, chưa thấy bệnh nên cứ nghĩ rằng hút thuốc lá không có tác hại gì đấy bạn ạ! Đến lúc có bệnh vào rồi, bỏ thuốc lá lúc đó còn có tác dụng gì đâu. Bây giờ đang còn khỏe thì phải bỏ thuốc luôn. Như vậy thì mới bảo vệ được sức khỏe nhé!


----------



## VNAPharm (31 Tháng mười 2018)

Bây giờ cái quan trọng nhất là bố bạn phải quyết tâm. Vì muốn cai được thuốc lá không phải chỉ là biện pháp mà còn nằm ở chính người đang hút thuốc lá. Bố bạn mà không muốn bỏ, thì bạn có dùng biện pháp nào thì bác cũng sẽ không hợp tác đâu. 
Bây giờ bạn nên tâm sự, chia sẻ với bác để bác hiểu và cũng muốn bỏ thuốc lá trước đi bạn nhé!


----------



## Strawberry (31 Tháng mười 2018)

yeuvoivang đã viết:


> Bạn nên nói với bố để bố hiểu rõ hơn về tác hại của thuốc lá:
> ► Có gần 7000 chất độc trong đó có gần 69 chất gây ung thư đặc biệt là nicotine
> ► Không gây ra hậu quả tức thì, hút thuốc lá gây các bệnh đường về phổi, tim mạch, dạ dày, gan và não bộ,...
> ► Là nguyên nhân sâu xa của việc nam giới giảm tinh trùng đột ngột gây hiện tượng vô sinh.
> ...


Chị nói e mới thấy nhiều tác hại của việc hút thuốc lá quá!  Ảnh hưởng tới mình còn ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe của người khác nữa. Chắc e phải đưa cả bố và mẹ e đi khám sức khỏe tổng thể trước xem thế nào mới được. Đọc thế này mới thấy từ trước tới giờ cả nhà e đều chủ quan quá! :-s:-s:-s
E thì cứ hay lấy những hình ảnh trên bao thuốc lá hoặc thi thoảng ti vi có nói đến để khuyên bố em thôi, nhưng toàn vào tai trái rồi ra tai phải hết.


----------



## nhoxquy03 (31 Tháng mười 2018)

Mua cho bố bạn mấy loại như: viên ngậm cai thuốc lá của Mỹ hoặc Nhật Bản ấy, mình thấy nhiều người khen mà. Còn nếu thích những sản phẩm của Việt Nam thì mua nước xúc miệng cai thuốc lá Thanh Nghị, bonismoke... Xong cứ bảo với bố là mua mãi mới được, đắt lắm đấy. Các ông là hay tiếc tiền, thế nào cũng dùng thôi mà


----------



## nguyenthilan88 (31 Tháng mười 2018)

60 tuổi thì chắc phải hút thuốc lá đến mấy chục năm rồi ý nhỉ?  Ngày hút hết mấy chục điếu thuốc lá luôn. Thế thì chắc khó bỏ được đấy, bây giờ phải dùng cách nào cho ông ghét mùi thuốc lá đi thì mới được.


----------



## Metunlun (31 Tháng mười 2018)

nhoxquy03 đã viết:


> Mua cho bố bạn mấy loại như: viên ngậm cai thuốc lá của Mỹ hoặc Nhật Bản ấy, mình thấy nhiều người khen mà. Còn nếu thích những sản phẩm của Việt Nam thì mua nước xúc miệng cai thuốc lá Thanh Nghị, bonismoke... Xong cứ bảo với bố là mua mãi mới được, đắt lắm đấy. Các ông là hay tiếc tiền, thế nào cũng dùng thôi mà


ox mình cũng dùng nước súc miệng cai thuốc lá Thanh Nghị để cai thuốc lá đấy, cũng cai thuốc được hơn 1 năm nay rồi. Bạn chủ top mua về cho bố đi, mình thấy hiệu quả đấy. Khi nào bố bạn thèm thuốc bảo bổ bạn súc 1 lúc là cắt cơn thèm, cứ như vậy mấy hôm là có thể bỏ được thuốc thôi.


----------



## Strawberry (31 Tháng mười 2018)

Metunlun đã viết:


> ox mình cũng dùng nước súc miệng cai thuốc lá Thanh Nghị để cai thuốc lá đấy, cũng cai thuốc được hơn 1 năm nay rồi. Bạn chủ top mua về cho bố đi, mình thấy hiệu quả đấy. Khi nào bố bạn thèm thuốc bảo bổ bạn súc 1 lúc là cắt cơn thèm, cứ như vậy mấy hôm là có thể bỏ được thuốc thôi.


Những cái nước súc miệng cai thuốc lá này mùi có dễ chịu không bạn? ox bạn thì chắc cũng chỉ mới hút được mấy năm. Còn không biết hút lâu năm mà lại nghiện nặng như bố mình, dùng nước súc miệng này liệu có được không ấy chứ?:-/:-/:-/:-/


----------



## duonghoang12 (31 Tháng mười 2018)

Bây giờ e khuyên chị thế này nhé! Đầu tiên c nói với bố c tác hại của việc hút thuốc, sau đó là chia sẻ những lợi ích khi bỏ thuốc lá. Đảm bảo nghe xong chắc chắn bố c sẽ quyết tâm bỏ thuốc thôi \/\/


----------



## Metunlun (31 Tháng mười 2018)

Strawberry đã viết:


> Những cái nước súc miệng cai thuốc lá này mùi có dễ chịu không bạn? ox bạn thì chắc cũng chỉ mới hút được mấy năm. Còn không biết hút lâu năm mà lại nghiện nặng như bố mình, dùng nước súc miệng này liệu có được không ấy chứ?:-/:-/:-/:-/


E không súc thử đâu, nhưng e chỉ ngửi thử thì thấy mùi như mùi thảo dược hay ngâm rượu ý  Chắc là các ông thích mùi này. Đã là hút thuốc lá thì đều là nghiện mà đã nghiện thì đâu có tính nhiều năm hay ít năm hả bạn. Nên mình nghĩ hiệu quả mang lại tương đương nhau cả thôi. Một liệu trình với nước súc miệng cai thuốc lá Thanh Nghị này cũng chỉ là 2 chai thôi mà bạn. Cứ mua về thử cho bố đi!


----------

